# A117.1 Type B water closet clearances



## Mech (Oct 3, 2014)

2009 A117.1

Type B Unit

Water Closet Clearances

Listed below are the clearance requirements for water closets.  Are hooks, toilet paper dispensers, grab bars allowed inside the required water closet clearance?  The sections for Type B units do not allow them like the sections for Type A units.  Did I miss something?

*Type B Units:*

*1004.11.3.1.2.2 Clearance.* Clearance around the water closet shall comply with Sections 1004.11.3.1.2.2.1 through 1004.11.3.1.2.2.3.

*EXCEPTION:* Clearance complying with Sections 1003.11.2.4.2 through 1003.11.2.4.4.

*1004.11.3.1.2.2.1 Clearance Width.* Clearance around the water  closet shall be 48 inches (1220 mm) minimum in width, measured  perpendicular from the side of the clearance that is 16 inches (405 mm)  minimum and 18 inches (455 mm) maximum from the water closet centerline.

*1004.11.3.1.2.2.2 Clearance Depth.* Clearance around the water closet shall be 56 inches (1420 mm) minimum in depth, measured perpendicular from the rear wall.

*1004.11.3.1.2.2.3 Increased Clearance Depth at Forward Approach.*  Where a forward approach is provided, the clearance shall be 66 inches  (1675 mm) minimum in depth, measured perpendicular from the rear wall.

*1004.11.3.1.2.2.4 Clearance Overlap.* A vanity or other  obstruction 24 inches (610 mm) maximum in depth, measured perpendicular  from the rear wall, shall be permitted to overlap the required  clearance, provided the width of the remaining clearance at the water  closet is 33 inches (840 mm) minimum.

*Type A Units:*

*1003.11.2.4.4 Clearance Overlap.* The required clearance around  the water closet shall be permitted to overlap the water closet,  associated grab bars, paper dispensers, coat hooks, shelves, accessible  routes, clear floor space required at other fixtures, and the wheelchair  turning space. No other fixtures or obstructions shall be located  within the required water closet clearance.

*EXCEPTION:* A lavatory measuring 24 inches (610 mm)  maximum in depth and complying with Section 1003.11.2.2 shall be  permitted on the rear wall 18 inches (455 mm) minimum from the  centerline of the water closet to the side edge of the lavatory where  the clearance at the water closet is 66 inches (1675 mm) minimum  measured perpendicular from the rear wall.

Thanks


----------



## ICE (Oct 3, 2014)

All that information for a toilet and there's still questions.  That's clearly evidence that the code is written poorly.

Then there's this:



> EXCEPTION: A lavatory measuring 24 inches (610 mm) maximum in depth and complying with Section 1003.11.2.2 shall be permitted on the rear wall 18 inches (455 mm) minimum from the centerline of the water closet to the side edge of the lavatory where the clearance at the water closet is 66 inches (1675 mm) minimum measured perpendicular from the rear wall.


Almost everything about ADA needs a drawing.  Even then you're left wondering if that's what it means.

Have you noticed that the serial lawsuits never mention much more than a grab bar is too high or there's a missing sign.  The people that cash in on this boondoggle don't have to be smart at all.  One page of code is all that they need.

ADA takes up more space in the code than any other chapter.  ADA is convoluted to the point that a special certification is required.  Crooked lawyers are feeding off the folly.  The country is spending hundreds of billions of dollars constructing one ugly edifice after another.  All of this for .5% of the population with a fraction of that .5% actually needing the assistance.  We are but a bunch of dummies.


----------



## steveray (Oct 3, 2014)

Usually it is the other "fixtures" that are not allowed.....grab bars would obviously have to be allowed and the TP too (I haven't seen too much countersunk these days)...I would say the exception fop type B gets you to the type A which specifically allows them.....But agree it could be clearer...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 3, 2014)

*1004.11.3.1.2 EXCEPTION:* Clearance complying with Sections 1003.11.2.4.2 through 1003.11.2.4.4 (Type A clearance overlap exception).

Agree with Steveray other than recessed fixtures perhaps it's compliant when there's no grab bars but blocking for it.


----------



## arch82 (Dec 20, 2014)

ICE for President!


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2014)

Mech said:
			
		

> 2009 A117.1Type B Unit
> 
> Water Closet Clearances
> 
> Listed below are the clearance requirements for water closets.  Are hooks, toilet paper dispensers, grab bars allowed inside the required water closet clearance?  The sections for Type B units do not allow them like the sections for Type A units.  Did I miss something?


*"604.3.3 Clearance Overlap. The required clearance around the water closet shall be permitted to overlap the water closet, associated grab bars, paper dispensers, sanitary napkin receptacles, coat hooks, shelves, accessible routes, clear floor space at other fixtures and the turning space. No other fixtures or obstructions shall be within the required water closet clearance. "*


----------



## mark handler (Dec 20, 2014)

Many recessed fixtures are not compliant.

Do not use recessed grabbars, it is difficult for a person with no hand function to use them. A person with limited hand function can use their arms to lift themselves on surface mounted Grab bars....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Did I hear or read that there is a proposal to increase the 60-inch wheel chair ring to 66" in an ADA bathroom causing the bathroom to expand in some designs??

Any other changes in the works?

pc1


----------



## Mech (Dec 22, 2014)

I heard the 60 inch wheel chair turn-around space will increase to 66 inches.  I do not remember if the 30 inch x 48 inch wheelchair space is enlarging or staying the same.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 22, 2014)

You "heard" this where? Access board, ANSI, CBC? Wishful thinking?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 22, 2014)

Third paragraph: http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15239


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I read it right here! Mark brought us that news!

pc1


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 22, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Did I hear or read that there is a proposal to increase the 60-inch wheel chair ring to 66" in an ADA bathroom causing the bathroom to expand in some designs??Any other changes in the works?
> 
> pc1


It is already in the current ANSI A117.1 standard if the toe clearance is not provided

604.9.5.1 Toe Clearance at Compartments.

The front partition and at least one side partition shall provide a toe clearance of 9 inches (230 mm) minimum above the floor and extending 6 inches (150 mm) beyond the compartment side face of the partition, exclusive of partition support members.

EXCEPTIONS:

1.	Toe clearance at the front partition is not required in a compartment greater than 62 inches (1575 mm) in depth with a wall-hung water closet, or greater than 65 inches (1650 mm) in depth with a floor-mounted water closet.

2.	Toe clearance at the side partition is not required in a compartment greater than 66 inches (1675 mm) in width.

604.9.5.2 Toe Clearance at Compartments for Children's Use.

The front partition and at least one side partition of compartments primarily for children's use shall provide a toe clearance of 12 inches (305 mm) minimum above the floor and extending 6 inches (150 mm) beyond the compartment side face of the partition, exclusive of partition support members.

EXCEPTIONS:

1.	Toe clearance at the front partition is not required in a compartment greater than 65 inches (1650 mm) in depth.



2.	Toe clearance at the side partition is not required in a compartment greater than 66 inches (1675 mm) in width.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> it is already in the current ansi a117.1 standard if the toe clearance is not provided604.9.5.1 toe clearance at compartments.
> 
> The front partition and at least one side partition shall provide a toe clearance of 9 inches minimum above the floor and extending 6 inches beyond the compartment side face of the partition, exclusive of partition support members.
> 
> ...


Ansi A117.1-2014


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 22, 2014)

ANSI A117.1 2009 and 2003 editions


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 22, 2014)

Not in CBC, yet.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 22, 2014)

Then maybe you want to look at the 2010 ADA

*604.8.1.4 Toe              Clearance. *The front partition and at least one side partition shall              provide a toe clearance of 9 inches (230 mm) minimum above the finish              floor and 6 inches (150 mm) deep minimum beyond the compartment-side              face of the partition, exclusive of partition support members.              Compartments for children's use shall provide a toe clearance of 12 inches (305 mm) minimum above the finish floor.

*EXCEPTION: *Toe clearance at the front          partition is not required in a compartment greater than 62 inches (1575          mm) deep with a wall-hung water closet or 65 inches (1650 mm) deep with          a floor-mounted water closet. Toe clearance at the side partition is          not required in a compartment greater than 66 inches (1675 mm) wide.          Toe clearance at the front partition is not required in a compartment          for children's use that is greater than 65 inches (1650 mm) deep.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 23, 2014)

ANSI A117.1-2014: Significant Proposed Changes

Turning space will increased by 25% - 2014 ANSI A117.1 the diameter of the turning circle for a wheelchair has changed from 60 inches to 67 inches.


----------

